# Red Man Plug?



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Recently, I've began a foray into the world of chewing tobacco. Why? Well, too many times have I smelled delicious pipe tobacco that made me want to eat it. Anniversary Kake comes to mind. :/

I've actually kind of enjoyed it, much different experience then smoking the pipe or cigar. Not a fan of the nicotine buzz. Makes me hopped up, were as a English or good cigar makes me tired from the nicotine, so I chew very small amounts so as not to get addicted to nicotine or anything.

It basically does for me what I wish aromatics would do for me, which it, it taste like it smells. lol

Anyways, I was curious, I read that Red Man Chewing Tobacco makes a plug chew, which, if I recall, a plug is basicly a rope. So, my question was, do you think Red Man Plug could be cut, rubbed and smoked in pipe?

Wouldn't stick it into a good briar, thinking more along the lines of a cob. What do you think?


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

I think at worst $5 of damage will be done, and it makes sense in theory


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

All the chewing tobacco I've ever seen is very moist. Would have to dry it out quite a bit, I would think


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I remember getting on a Bloodhound kick back in high school, and compared to pipe tobacco, it was soppin' wet. Tasty, though...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have to agree with the moistness factor. I use to chew alot of Red Man, Levi Garret back in the day but it got messy esp. when indoors at places where it's difficult to spit. I thought about drying it out to put in a pipe as well,,,never did get around to it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

What's really good is to have a chew of pouch tobacco and afterwards smoke your pipe. The pipe tobacco flavors are so intense. But don't kid yourself, chewing tobacco is addictive in any amount. One day you'll decide to have a little more and then you'll have it more frequently and that's how addiction begins, before you even see it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> What's really good is to have a chew of pouch tobacco and afterwards smoke your pipe. The pipe tobacco flavors are so intense. But don't kid yourself, chewing tobacco is addictive in any amount. One day you'll decide to have a little more and then you'll have it more frequently and that's how addiction begins, before you even see it.


Yeah, stopping that is very tough too, worse than cigarettes in some regards, although red man is not as bad as dipping tobacco. Awful headaches, and a crippling lack of energy.

On a side note, I have a friend who in high school got into dipping tobacco in a major way. At one point he could go through a whole can in 3 lips, and he pioneered a way to sleep with a lip packed by setting some pillows up to get his head at just the right angle, and letting his mouth hang open. When he tried to quit the first time cold turkey (he has since quit successfully), he had to take the day off of school, and by about lunchtime he called my other friend to come by his house, to get him a can, because he was physically ill. When my friend showed up he hobbled to the door, and was green in the face.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

If i remember correctly, a plug is more of "brick". Square like shape that is compressed.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i've smoked some ropes sold for chewing, don't see why you couldn't do it w/a plug tobac too.

back in the day, ropes/plugs were sold w/the assumption you could do w/'em what ya wanted. some guys (miners mostly IIRC) even chewed the rope, dried it in their hatband when they were done & smoked it later.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> What's really good is to have a chew of pouch tobacco and afterwards smoke your pipe. The pipe tobacco flavors are so intense. But don't kid yourself, chewing tobacco is addictive in any amount. One day you'll decide to have a little more and then you'll have it more frequently and that's how addiction begins, before you even see it.


I'll have to try the pipe thing after chewing. Did it with a cigar once, didn't notice too much, but they were about an hr apart.

Yeah, so far I've been able to keep my chewing to a minimal. When I chew, I normally do not smoke. When I smoke, I do not chew. My chewing last for about 15 mins or less, I know some people chew all day. :/

My brother is well aware that I chew and told him if it seems like its going from occasionally chewing "hobby" to addiction, to slap me silly and hes agreed. At that point all chew will be dried up and turned into pipe weed, which is partly where my idea came from.

I'm going to leave some out overnight and come back here with what I thought about it. It might take two night, though, this stuff is quite moist.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Jaxon67 said:


> If i remember correctly, a plug is more of "brick". Square like shape that is compressed.


Yeah, I was wrong. I saw it on youtube, it sort of looks like a ice cream sandwhich I used to buy with wwe wrestlers on it when I was a kid.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I'll have to try the pipe thing after chewing. Did it with a cigar once, didn't notice too much, but they were about an hr apart.
> 
> Yeah, so far I've been able to keep my chewing to a minimal. When I chew, I normally do not smoke. When I smoke, I do not chew. My chewing last for about 15 mins or less, I know some people chew all day. :/
> 
> ...


You might have better luck if you chew some and then dry it out. I've done that with ropes. I heard on another forum there are lots of things in chew that don't like to burn, ie - molasses


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> You might have better luck if you chew some and then dry it out. I've done that with ropes. I heard on another forum there are lots of things in chew that don't like to burn, ie - molasses


I have to try that and see. Can't chew tonight, because I'm going 24 hrs in an attempt to make sure I got get addicted. :/ lol

Have to do it in the morning and leave it out all day. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Can it be smoked in a pipe, I don't know. But it can be smoked wrapped in paper. Let me explain. You see I have been with the County S O for 18 years, back in the early 90s I worked in the jail up on the floors where we housed the inmates. I'm talking 600 to 800 inmates on one floor, and on night shift we had 4 to 5 deputies per floor. But thats another story LOL. So there was smoking in the jail, yes anybody could smoke. Inmates, Deputies etc.... Now 95% of everybody smoked cigs, thats includes inmates. I did know what deputy that smoked a pipe but that has nothing to do with this story.

So 600 to 800 inmates smoking pretty much 24 hours a day and you can guess just how nasty it was in that jail. So one year they decide there will be no more smoking in county buildings, yes including the jail. So 12,000 inmates had to go cold turkey. So they decided we will sell smokeless tobacco to help them kick smoking. Chewing tobacco sold better then snuff/dip because by volume you get a lot more.

The inmates would take this chewing tobacco and spread it out, fold it up in paper and dry it out. Now this took them a long time to dry it out (way more then a day). Then they would wrap it up in what ever paper they thought would burn good and smoke it like a cig. Didn't take long to find them because that stuff smell like s*ht!

So then the county stopped selling all tobacco because they would smoke it. Now the real nasty part. Deputies could still use smokeless tobacco. And most would use snuff/dip. The floor worker inmates started taking the spit cups out of the trash, drying out the tobacco that was in the spit and sell it to other inmates to smoke. That is just nasty!

So can you smoke it, yes, in a pipe, I'm sure if you dry it out enough. Will it be good, it smells like s*ht. Good luck!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> The floor worker inmates started taking the spit cups out of the trash, drying out the tobacco that was in the spit and sell it to other inmates to smoke. That is just nasty!


u Man is that terrible.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Can it be smoked in a pipe, I don't know. But it can be smoked wrapped in paper. Let me explain. You see I have been with the County S O for 18 years, back in the early 90s I worked in the jail up on the floors where we housed the inmates. I'm talking 600 to 800 inmates on one floor, and on night shift we had 4 to 5 deputies per floor. But thats another story LOL. So there was smoking in the jail, yes anybody could smoke. Inmates, Deputies etc.... Now 95% of everybody smoked cigs, thats includes inmates. I did know what deputy that smoked a pipe but that has nothing to do with this story.
> 
> So 600 to 800 inmates smoking pretty much 24 hours a day and you can guess just how nasty it was in that jail. So one year they decide there will be no more smoking in county buildings, yes including the jail. So 12,000 inmates had to go cold turkey. So they decided we will sell smokeless tobacco to help them kick smoking. Chewing tobacco sold better then snuff/dip because by volume you get a lot more.
> 
> ...


Well, that story about the smell sorta killed wanting to try this. lol, I don't know, might still have to...if I feel brave enough or the fan is facing outwards.


----------

